# Learn how to speak Elvish



## Prince Ashitaka (Feb 2, 2018)

I would like to study and learn to speak Elvish. Are there any good places or guides to learn to speak Elvish? I can't seem to find any.

I don't want generic books that only teach you a few phrases. I would like to speak it fluently. I need an audio version, so I can hear how to pronounce the words correctly.

Any recommendation would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Elthir (Feb 2, 2018)

Hi. I don't mean to rain on your enthusiasm, but not even Tolkien could speak any of his invented tongues fluently. I recommend checking out Tolkien language expert Carl Hostetter's FAQ (first link below), or his longer article (second link below) _Elvish as She Is Spoke._

One can learn about Tolkien's languages of course, and I find it very interesting and rewarding.

http://www.elvish.org/FAQ.html

http://www.elvish.org/articles/

Also, once you're at E.L.F. (the links) you can find a whole page of recommended resources.

I try to write in Neo-elvish sometimes. It's fun. I just tried out some Neo-Sindarin here recently.

Carl Hostetter has tried his hand at Neo-Elvish too (far more expertly than I ever could), but I think the implied distinction with "Neo-" is important given the reasons elaborated at his website.


----------



## Prince Ashitaka (Feb 2, 2018)

That's a shame there isn't a place to practically learn it. But I'll definitely checkout those links thanks


----------



## Arquen (Apr 2, 2018)

If you are interested in Quenya, then I personally found the textbook "Quetin i lambë eldaiva" to be the best. It's structured in lessons which each describe new grammar, together with a sample text or dialogue to show it in everyday speech (everyday in Middle-earth, that means fighting and other elfy stuff) and even a list of some vocabulary. 
Other good source is this wikibooks article: https://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Quenya . However, the textbook and the wikibook have got differences in grammar (Because it's actually Neo-Quenya). Quite substantial actually; like different pronouns and rules for past tense formation. So I would suggest starting with the textbook, learn the grammar, and then compare it with what's written on the wikibooks. The reason for the wikibooks article to be different might be because it is newer, so it may contain stuff that was not known in time of writing of the textbook, or maybe because Quenya fans themselves changed stuff and invented more stuff, in order to make the language more complete (hence the name Neo-Quenya).
I hope this helps


----------



## Prince Ashitaka (Apr 3, 2018)

Arquen said:


> If you are interested in Quenya, then I personally found the textbook "Quetin i lambë eldaiva" to be the best. It's structured in lessons which each describe new grammar, together with a sample text or dialogue to show it in everyday speech (everyday in Middle-earth, that means fighting and other elfy stuff) and even a list of some vocabulary.
> Other good source is this wikibooks article: https://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Quenya . However, the textbook and the wikibook have got differences in grammar (Because it's actually Neo-Quenya). Quite substantial actually; like different pronouns and rules for past tense formation. So I would suggest starting with the textbook, learn the grammar, and then compare it with what's written on the wikibooks. The reason for the wikibooks article to be different might be because it is newer, so it may contain stuff that was not known in time of writing of the textbook, or maybe because Quenya fans themselves changed stuff and invented more stuff, in order to make the language more complete (hence the name Neo-Quenya).
> I hope this helps



This book actually looks really good. Thanks for the recommendation. 

However, I wanted a course or audio guide because I wanted to make sure I pronounce the language correctly. As you can understand without hearing it it's going to be difficult to determine if I pronounced any of it correctly.


----------



## Arquen (Apr 3, 2018)

Prince Ashitaka said:


> This book actually looks really good. Thanks for the recommendation.
> 
> However, I wanted a course or audio guide because I wanted to make sure I pronounce the language correctly. As you can understand without hearing it it's going to be difficult to determine if I pronounced any of it correctly.



You're welcome.

As for audio guides, there is not much that can be done. As for general rules of pronunciation, I recommend yet another material: Helge Fauskanger's course. It was his course that helped Thorsten Renk compile all that is known about grammar into that textbook I recommended earlier. In the preface, he discusses everything that is known about Tolkien's intentions for pronunciation. For actual recordings, I believe there is one recording of Tolkien himself reciting his poem Namárië. There is also a yt channel of a girl reading various poems in both Quenya and Sindarin. I believe her pronunciation is mostly in accordance with HF's course. In cases when it is not, it's always discussed in the comments. Her voice is perfect though. link to the playlist: /watch?v=tWiUXjxW9eg&list=PL59591071BA7861A5


----------



## Prince Ashitaka (Apr 3, 2018)

Thanks for this! Sorry the link you included doesn't work. Can you provide this again?


----------



## Arquen (Apr 3, 2018)

I hope it works now https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL59591071BA7861A5


----------



## Prince Ashitaka (Apr 4, 2018)

Yes it works now! Just listening to this, it is very hard to pronounce elven. But saying that it's always hard to learn a new language.


----------



## Blueduindain (Apr 10, 2018)

I'm trying to learn to translate metal songs into sindarin. What am i doing with my life?


----------



## Ithilethiel (Jun 22, 2018)

Blueduindain said:


> I'm trying to learn to translate metal songs into sindarin. What am i doing with my life?



You're enjoying it!


----------



## Halasían (Jun 22, 2018)

Blueduindain said:


> I'm trying to learn to translate metal songs into sindarin. What am i doing with my life?



I Love It!


----------



## Blueduindain (Jun 25, 2018)

Halasían said:


> I Love It!


So far I’ve gotten to a few lines in “Long live the king”, by Sabaton. “Enter Sandman” will be next.


----------

